# Any news from Maine?



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Open /Qual???

Thanks


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

37 back to LB in open. Q done, no results given out today.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

back in open 2,3,6,8.9.12,16,18,19,21,23,24,25,27,30,31,34,35,37,39,40,41,42,44,45,48,51,52,53,54,55,57,62,64,65,67,68


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know the AM callbacks after land blinds this afternoon? specifically....#17, Sebec?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

No news sorry Judy! 

But big congrats to Lois and Christian winning the derby! Way to go!!!!


----------



## retrvrs (Jan 5, 2009)

Lois Munroe from "Heart and Soul Retrievers" won the Derby with Christian!
A Huge Congratulations goes your way Lois!


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

retrvrs said:


> Lois Munroe from "Heart and Soul Retrievers" won the Derby with Christian!
> A Huge Congratulations goes your way Lois!


Great work, Lois and Christian!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Lois. Any other derby placements? How is the AM doing?


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Lois and Christian!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open 1st Tex - Al Arthur
2nd Nitro - Al Arthur
3rd Allie - Phil Irmischer
4th Zip - Roy Morejon
RJ Rip - Rick Roberts
JAM Punch - Mark Mosher
Speedo - Rick Roberts


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Way to go Josie and Lucy on your Am win!!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

This was by far the best field trial I had ever been in. I had the opportunity to watch not good handlers and dogs but great handlers and dogs. Rex Bell and Rev in the open land blind was pure beauty. Ann Marshall's dogs in the Amat water blind pure guts letting her dogs role and enter the water without a check down whistle. Watching Kate Simmond work the amat water blind. Then there was Martha Russell and the husband of Martha Russell. It was pure pleasure watching them. There was Bruce Hall knowing how to help his dog get out of trouble. And Roy Morejon at the open land blind keying his dog off the poison bird. It was watching handlers and dogs do what we dream of doing as handlers with our own dogs. I can't say enough at how much I enjoyed this trial.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Way to go Josie and Lucy on your Am win!!
> 
> Marty & Lesa


Thanks guys, little Lucy was just terrific!

The judges put up some nice tests, particularly the two water series which were tough. Good marks, no tricks. Maine is a great club with wonderful help. They showed their true colors in today's wind, rain and cold! Thanks to all!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> This was by far the best field trial I had ever been in. I had the opportunity to watch not good handlers and dogs but great handlers and dogs. Rex Bell and Rev in the open land blind was pure beauty. Ann Marshall's dogs in the Amat water blind pure guts letting her dogs role and enter the water without a check down whistle. Watching Kate Simmond work the amat water blind. Then there was Martha Russell and the husband of Martha Russell. It was pure pleasure watching them. There was Bruce Hall knowing how to help his dog get out of trouble. And Roy Morejon at the open land blind keying his dog off the poison bird. It was watching handlers and dogs do what we dream of doing as handlers with our own dogs. I can't say enough at how much I enjoyed this trial.


Great post Mike. I agree wholeheartedly. Really enjoyed this trial for all the same reasons, including judges that were a pleasure to run under and friendly club members. We spent more time as test dog than being in contention, but appreciated the line time and running the setups. Running by dog on the Open marks was a thrill. And I agree again that watching the really gifted handlers is inspiring. One other handler that stood out to me was Benjy Griffith. Only saw them on land marks and blind-stunning work!, but in the holding blind Pow just looks at him as if to say, "I've got your back". Special dog! 

Congratulations to everyone!!!! Way to go Josie, Lois, Phil and Roy!!

M


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Josie. You got two dogs into the water on that water blind. That was a feat in itself. The juding was great in both the amat and open. It was right out there and pick up the birds. I could not get Larry into the water on that water blind in the amat but I had to tell the judges it was a great blind and wish my dog and I could have done it.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to "Allie" and Phil's Open 3rd!!! ...  

Awesome!

Judy, Ranger...and Sebec, Too!

......Great trial, handlers, workers...and judges!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Josie,

Marty posted a picture of 6 week old Lucy on FaceBook. She was quite the go-getter!

Lesa and Marty.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

moscowitz said:


> This was by far the best field trial I had ever been in. I had the opportunity to watch not good handlers and dogs but great handlers and dogs. Rex Bell and Rev in the open land blind was pure beauty. Ann Marshall's dogs in the Amat water blind pure guts letting her dogs role and enter the water without a check down whistle. Watching Kate Simmond work the amat water blind. Then there was Martha Russell and the husband of Martha Russell. It was pure pleasure watching them. There was Bruce Hall knowing how to help his dog get out of trouble. And Roy Morejon at the open land blind keying his dog off the poison bird. It was watching handlers and dogs do what we dream of doing as handlers with our own dogs. I can't say enough at how much I enjoyed this trial.



Mike great post, 

I have learned so much in attending just 2 trials so far this year, just watching and studying the handlers. Awesome teamwork displayed! I have such along way to go to get into that arena!

Chris


----------

